
VMWare to Acquire Bitnami - ingve
https://blog.bitnami.com/2019/05/vmware-to-acquire-bitnami.html
======
smsm42
The same as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19918766](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19918766)
only different press release?

------
sciurus
See discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19918766](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19918766)

